# Diseñar parlante 2x12 Faital mas driver de agudos con Bass Box Pro 6



## luchorojo (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola este es mi primer post, he estado leyendo y veo q muchos usan winisd para simular cajas pero yo me he familiarizado con bass box pro 6 y bueno tengo este proyecto de caja para un amplificador de bajo electrico David Eden de 300w a 4Ω

los parlantes en cuestión son 2 Faital Pro 12FH500 
http://www.usspeaker.com/faital pro 12fh500-1.htm

y para agudos aun no lo tengo claro, un constructor de cajas usa un parlante de 5" Beyma 5G40ND que se suele usar como tweeter para gabinetes de bajo electrico usando crossover
http://www.usspeaker.com/beyma 5g40nd-1.htm
me imagino que este debería ir en un compartimento propio dentro de la misma caja, no se si conviene esto, o un horn de agudos con crossover.

Me gustaría que la caja soporte grandes cargas de graves desde 28 hz (que puede ser una 5ta cuerda de bajo mas baja) a gran volume sin distorsión y en agudos capaz de llegar a los 18khz 

El amplificador de 300w entrega una cantidad enorme de graves lo he probado en varias cajas "potentes" (de mas de 400w) y se distorsionan facilmente, por eso la configuracion Faital + Beyma me la recomendo este fabricante de parlantes, me dijo que deberia aguantar perfectamente el máximo de bajos del equipo (con bass boost), ahora el dinero que me cobra se escapa de mi presupuesto y quisiera construirlo yo.

El programa Bass box trae 4 opciones de creación automática y manual.
en las opciones automaticas se puede elegir entre
1- máximo volumen
2- máxima fidelidad
3- extensión de graves
4- F3 deseada (frecuencia de corte -3db)

El programa nos sugiere que seamos libres de experimentar  ya que en la configuración automática puede ser distinta a nuestros propósitos...  Cuando uso la opción "extensión de graves" la F3 queda en 105hz y la FB en 45hz en (-10db) y es una caja pequeña de 70 litros.
Si uso como comparación la caja Ampeg SVT410HLF (200 litros app) que reproduce a (-3db) 48hz y en (-10db) 28hz veo que están bastantes lejos de parecerse.

ahora si agrando la caja a 210 litros puedo dejar los 28hz cercano a los -10db (aunque la F3 continua alta en 134hz).
 Quiero mostrarles los gráficos a ver que les parece esa configuración, si acaso daría buenos resultados o sería mejor modificar el diseño, o usar otros parlantes, y si me podrían sugerir lectura acerca del tema en español. saludos y gracias por la ayuda







alguien que de una opinion de los gráficos porfavor, algo se podra deducir del rendimiento???
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 8, 2011)

En primera, no veo las gráficas. El BassBoxPro6 Me tiene asqueado. Opciones muy innecesarias. Mi caballo de batalla es WinISD. Sencillo, poderoso y lo mejor de todo es que da Resultado.

Justo hoy me puse a soñar muy placenteramente un rato con el altavoz *Eminence DEFINIMAX 4015LF* y empece a juguetear con el BassBox. Realmente da resultado. Pero nada sobresaliente. Ahora estoy jugando más a gusto con el WinISD.
En fin.

Vayamos a los hechos.
*En el adjunto* un pequeño Boceto de un cajon doble de esos Faital. Una respuesta Muy Fea a mi gusto... Y lo peor es que ese Valle, al menos yo, no lo puede "Arreglar" jugando con la caja. Quizás en activo, pero ya es otra historia. Y siendo un cajón para Bajo Eléctrico, no se puede permitir eso. Buscamos respuesta Plana.

Como comparación, una curva del Definimax 4015LF.





Saludos!!!

PS: Si buscas graves desde 28Hz... No sería nada descabellado buscar por el lado de los Subs de Audio Car. Por que los Subs Profesionales nomás no.


----------



## luchorojo (May 8, 2011)

no se porque no se ven las graficas, pero si me daba la impresion que los parlantes faital eran mejores para frecuencias medias que para grabes, no he probado winisd, creo q tendre que usarlo mas y segun veo en el grafico que has puesto, al pareces ese parlante tiene mucha mejor respuesta en grabes, muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------

